# Critical Skills Visa:Offer Letter



## Curious Zimbo 31 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi

I will be applying for a Critical Skills Visa(Business Analyst) in the coming weeks. I'm waiting for my proof of critical skills to be confirmed from IBA.

I am hoping to expedite the process and not wait 6-8 weeks as I already have a job offer in place. However I am failing to find comprehensive info on how the offer should be presented on the job offer from my prospective employer.

Has anyone ever had success with this or have a template of sorts? Also perhaps a testimonial letter of sorts motivating for a speedy processing time. Any templates, or info would be much appreciated.

I tried asking Home Affairs and their responses are vague to say the least.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Curious Zimbo 31 said:


> Hi
> 
> I will be applying for a Critical Skills Visa(Business Analyst) in the coming weeks. I'm waiting for my proof of critical skills to be confirmed from IBA.
> 
> ...


Hi Curious Zimbo, 

You need to provide an original signed version of the contract of employment and the date of commencement needs to read "upon issuance of a valid work visa". 
Good luck!


----------



## hustlebunny (Oct 8, 2015)

Curious Zimbo 31 said:


> Hi
> 
> I will be applying for a Critical Skills Visa(Business Analyst) in the coming weeks. I'm waiting for my proof of critical skills to be confirmed from IBA.
> 
> ...


Hey Curious Zimbo,

I am planning on applying for the same visa, are you doing it in zim? If so, do you know about the policy on work experience? I have just over 5 years including a year undergrad but someone told me it has to be 5 years after graduation when submitting in Harare. Let me know, if you know please, thanks!


----------

